# hCG levels... 23000 to 34000 in 46 hours... worth worrying about?



## nickelsworth (Jun 25, 2011)

Hi, everyone. This is my first post. Also my first pregnancy. So I apologize in advance if I ask a lot of dumb questions.  Right now I am about 5 weeks and 6 days since LMP and I've had three positives on the Dollar Store tests. I've also had two hCG blood tests, which is where my question comes in.

My fiance's family carries a translocated gene in their bloodline... I'll save the long explanation, but the short story is that about 50% of pregnancies (regardless of what gender carries the chromosome) end in miscarriages. His dad has it, his uncle has it, his aunt has it, and his sister has it. He has not been tested yet.

That being said, my CNM wanted to keep track of my hCG level to make sure it's not going down (decrease = miscarriage). Here's the facts:

Wednesday, June 22 (25-ish days past ovulation): hCG @ 23,000 mIU/ml
Friday, June 24 (46 hours later): hcG @ 35,000 mIU/ml

Most of you probably know that the number doubling typically indicates a good progression in pregnancy. Since it only went up by 12,000 (only!?), I'm a little concerned.

I've read several things to indicate that higher the level, the longer it takes to double. Does anyone have any experience with interpreting these numbers (or with a translocated chromosome issue)?

Thank you!


----------



## Jaimee (Jun 7, 2007)

Welcome to MDC!!







Congratulations on your pregnancy!

I'm sorry to hear about the gene that your family carries; that must be very stressful for you when TTC! I don't have any direct experience to share regarding this type of gene, but I did want to say that your hCG levels are very high for how far along you are. Yes doubling time is what matters, but as you approach 6 weeks things start to level off and when your numbers are already that high I wouldn't be surprised if they took longer to double. Is there any chance that you're farther along than you think? Do you plan on getting an early u/s around 7 or 8 weeks? I would guess that a good heart rate at 8 weeks will be your best indicator of a viable pregnancy at this point.

Good luck and keep us posted!


----------



## UberMama (Feb 27, 2007)

Your hCG levels stop doubling every 48ish hours starting around the time they hit 1,000+, they slow down more so when they hit 10,000+. Your doubling rate is 79.2 hours, which sounds good to me!


----------



## Jaimee (Jun 7, 2007)

Update OP?


----------



## PreggoMamma (Jul 7, 2011)

Ugh, this is one of those things that makes doctors drive me CrAzY. First off (This is NOT what drives me crazy) beta numbers stop rising so fast after they get that high. As for the thing that drives me nuts....doctors make us think awful things are going to happen if our numbers don't double in 48 hours. They are supposed to double between 48-72 hours but no one ever tells you that. Your numbers look perfectly fine. I'm done ranting about doctors now.


----------



## nickelsworth (Jun 25, 2011)

Sorry about disappearing... I didn't see this post for a few days and thought maybe it got lost in the moderation shuffle. Everything is fine. Good heart rate at my 6 week ultrasound and everything. Now at a little over 8 weeks and thinking maybe we're okay. Still have to do genetic testing, though, which I'm not looking forward to.


----------



## Kaleenak (Dec 6, 2011)

I am in the same boat of you right now and scared out of my mind. Wondering on an update for your? I was 5 w 2 d and 19,340 HCG then 72 hrs later 5 w 5 d 34,110 so not quite double and I carry the tranlocator gene.


----------

